# Need  help :)



## Tejas.Gupta (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello folks  !
Need  help in buying a camera
Bridge Camera under 15K.
I love photography but Budget is too tight for DSLR so going for Bridge cam.

Selected Sony H100 and Nikon Coolpix L810
(Outputs if Coolpix L810 )

Manual settings also preferred .

Hope i'm clear what i need  
Suggestions welcomed.
Thanks.


----------



## nac (Jan 9, 2013)

Are you getting HX100 for 15k???  Then it's one helluva deal... Just get it...


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jan 9, 2013)

Damn i too thought something was wrong... 
H100 and  HX100 xD


----------



## nac (Jan 9, 2013)

Are you sure you wanna pick between this two?

Either relax your zoom criteria or up your budget by 33% and get a nice one...
I don't know much about H100. And there ain't enough information about that camera...

or wait for few months... Recent announcement from Fuji are spectacular in paper. Not just Fuji, 20MP CCD (yeah, it's crazy) sensor super zoom camera from Sony... And there will be some more in the next two months.


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jan 9, 2013)

nac said:


> Are you sure you wanna pick between this two?
> 
> Either relax your zoom criteria or up your budget by 33% and get a nice one...
> I don't know much about H100. And there ain't enough information about that camera...



Hmm  thats why i said Suggestions welcomed.
so which one should i go for apart from these?


----------



## nac (Jan 9, 2013)

For 15k SX240 is a good one. 

If you wanna stick with DSLR like form factor,
FZ47 for 16k
HS30EXR for 19k
FZ60 for 20k


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 9, 2013)

H100 is just a simple cam a competitor to nikon L series superzooms...do you want that big size DSLR like cam ....if yes then FZ47  if no then SX240 or Sony HX20


BTW I think its been like 1.5 years I have been suggesting SX240 ...just Sony HX20 (after Sony HX9V)is the worthy competitor....others all failed ...even canon didnt come with anything great


----------



## nac (Jan 9, 2013)

^ It's not that long Sujoy, it's little less than a year... Why not TZ30, it is as worthy as other two...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 9, 2013)

I dont think 20MP CCD is anything more than marketing gimmerick


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 9, 2013)

yaah sx240 relesed in feb 2012  ...it seems all other cams r costly

your best bet is Panasonic FZ47 for the looks and it have some nice features too


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jan 9, 2013)

FZ47  is going too out of budget...
Comparing L810 and FZ47 where does FZ47 takes the lead?


----------



## nac (Jan 9, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> I dont think 20MP CCD is anything more than marketing gimmerick



Yeah... The thing is not even APS C or FF DSLR ever had 20MP CCD. It's really crazy 
Increasing the size of the sensor would be much good rather than this MP count...



Tejas.Gupta said:


> FZ47  is going too out of budget...
> Comparing L810 and FZ47 where does FZ47 takes the lead?



There are many and most importantly performance/IQ is good.


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jan 13, 2013)

How about Powershot SX160

whats the difference b/w SX260 HS andSX240


----------



## nac (Jan 13, 2013)

SX160 is a nice one, but you have budget for better camera. 

SX240+GPS = SX260


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jan 24, 2013)

FUJIFILM HS25 EXR 14MP 30X Optical Zoom Camera + 4GB + Battery Charger | eBay

HS25 Exr for 15K
How's it ? 
any other Digital cam's with manual focus ?


----------



## nac (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah, I saw that offer... It's a very nice deal...

I very much like the controls of HS25EXR. But images are little noisy, but still I would prefer it over FZ47.
SX240 does have manual focus and it costs under 15k


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jan 24, 2013)

So what would you suggest HS25 Exr or SX240
Can SX240 fit into pocket ?


----------



## nac (Jan 24, 2013)

I would suggest SX240 between those two. Yeah, it would  fit into a pocket.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 24, 2013)

for 18k you can get a olympus e-pl1 .. better picture quality than all the cams you mentioned


----------



## nac (Jan 24, 2013)

^ But he has to trade something for that... "ZOOM"


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jan 24, 2013)

nac said:


> I would suggest SX240 between those two. Yeah, it would  fit into a pocket.



SX240 is only 12MP.
L810 looks better than it...and it dosent has a camera finder page on flicker


----------



## nac (Jan 24, 2013)

Don't mind the pixel count...

If there is no profile for that camera in flickr, you can search and get the result.  

SX240/SX260 is better, popular, worthy camera than L810.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 25, 2013)

nac said:


> ^ But he has to trade something for that... "ZOOM"



is zoom really that important?


----------



## nac (Jan 25, 2013)

Why do you think people are preferring bridge cameras when they have a budget 25k-30k over DSLR/CSC?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 25, 2013)

Zoom is not important for Professional coz they mostly work with primes and know what they wanna shoot...

Zooms are important when we r in learning stages and dont know what will come up and we may miss the shot


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 25, 2013)

nac said:


> Why do you think people are preferring bridge cameras when they have a budget 25k-30k over DSLR/CSC?



i seriously dont know... and you know that what matters most is not what you can grasp at 200 feet away from you and get a hazy picture just because you want that shot. You want a picture which stuns and for that you need a good camera sensor and not a really long 10 foot lens at the end of your camera pointing out as a periscope. 

dont take this the wrong way, only my 2 cents.


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Well, lets take a scenario, you taking a shot at an animal at say 5 feet(in a zoo say), now you have to quickly zoom out to take an animal say 500ft away, good luck fiddling with the DSLR, that's why most professional wildlife photographers carry two cameras, with different lens, also when you are at a beach and have to switch lens sand can enter the camera causing issues, unless you go for expensive lenses with wide range its useful to carry a bridge, so yes, if you are hobby photographer zoom is very much important, also bridge allows you to switch to zoom from macro or vice versa in a flick, something dslr's can't, although a bridge will never reach the quality of a DSLR.

Brings up the question, why doesn't camera makers take a bridge and put in a DSLR quality sensor? A perfect candidate is the FZ200, it has f/2.4 all the way to 600mm, why not add a dslr sensor?


----------



## nac (Jan 25, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> i seriously dont know... and you know that what matters most is not what you can grasp at 200 feet away from you and get a hazy picture just because you want that shot. You want a picture which stuns and for that you need a good camera sensor and not a really long



That's really true. You know, if I had the knowledge/information I have now 1.5yrs ago, I would have gone for a used DSLR. But still I am not regretting my purchase.


NoasArcAngel said:


> 10 foot lens at the end of your camera pointing out as a periscope.





NoasArcAngel said:


> dont take this the wrong way, only my 2 cents.


No no... what you said is cent percent correct. It's just matter of preference. Everyone have their own priority... After all choice and money is their's.



tkin said:


> Brings up the question, why doesn't camera makers take a bridge and put in a DSLR quality sensor? A perfect candidate is the FZ200, it has f/2.4 all the way to 600mm, why not add a dslr sensor?



Already, XS1 does have bigger sensor and costs 50k. Just the cost will go up, sure it will be a 6 digit figure.


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jan 25, 2013)

Fuji HS20 Vs. DSLR Shootout - YouTube

Just for Fun.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 25, 2013)

tkin said:


> Well, lets take a scenario, you taking a shot at an animal at say 5 feet(in a zoo say), now you have to quickly zoom out to take an animal say 500ft away, good luck fiddling with the DSLR, that's why most professional wildlife photographers carry two cameras, with different lens, also when you are at a beach and have to switch lens sand can enter the camera causing issues, unless you go for expensive lenses with wide range its useful to carry a bridge, so yes, if you are hobby photographer zoom is very much important, also bridge allows you to switch to zoom from macro or vice versa in a flick, something dslr's can't, although a bridge will never reach the quality of a DSLR.
> 
> Brings up the question, why doesn't camera makers take a bridge and put in a DSLR quality sensor? A perfect candidate is the FZ200, it has f/2.4 all the way to 600mm, why not add a dslr sensor?



but then again *if you are in the zoo shooting for deers and tigers, either you are not a proffesional photographer. *

anyways for the sake of the arguement, lets say that (even though the idea of a photographer, that too a proffesional using a telephoto lens to capture a monkey in a zoo is still ridiculous and i cant stop laughing...  ) you need that shot... so you will click it with a bridge cam? okay... then what do you have? a photo of an animal sitting nude so you can click a picture of him... which isnt even close to what he looks like.. and show it to your friends ? :O:

or let me put it this way... see i live in Delhi, and there isnt much of wildlife left which i can click, and anyways animals i can always see on the internet / zoo.... so i dont care much about them but i dont know where you live... if there is a jungle nearby... just call me.. ill send some guys over and get it destroyed. 




Tejas.Gupta said:


> Fuji HS20 Vs. DSLR Shootout - YouTube
> 
> Just for Fun.



lol at that comment, is this a "camera cum bazooka"            omfg 


@tkin, all comments are in a light mood bro.. dont take them seriously.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 25, 2013)

LOL its really funny how we r arguing .....but I would not like to shoot a tiger from 5 feet just because I have a full frame camera (better sensor and no reach  ) I need a lens which can take shot of tiger at least 50 feet away..soo a telephoto is required

now I agree to the comment that both r simultaniously required to get great shots...but itne paise me itna hi milega na baba


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 25, 2013)

*cdn6.wn.com/ph/img/2c/02/c32bfa3443faa47d3d32d1ac2cb1-grande.jpg

*itne paise me itna hi milega na baba*


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2013)

nac said:


> That's really true. You know, if I had the knowledge/information I have now 1.5yrs ago, I would have gone for a used DSLR. But still I am not regretting my purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My next cam 



NoasArcAngel said:


> but then again *if you are in the zoo shooting for deers and tigers, either you are not a proffesional photographer. *
> 
> *anyways for the sake of the arguement, lets say that (even though the idea of a photographer, that too a proffesional using a telephoto lens to capture a monkey in a zoo is still ridiculous and i cant stop laughing...  ) you need that shot... so you will click it with a bridge cam? okay... then what do you have? a photo of an animal sitting nude so you can click a picture of him... which isnt even close to what he looks like.. and show it to your friends ?* :O:
> 
> ...


Ever been to safari? I guess not, well I have(doors) and I'd know the value of a zoom as I manages to capture a tiger a huge distance away within a sec before it got away, before that I was taking a close shot of a bird on the opposite side close to the elephant I was riding on, it matters. Another guy with a SLR also took the shot but as he was using a 18-55mm, I guess he needed to blow the image up a lot to even look at the tiger.



sujoyp said:


> LOL its really funny how we r arguing .....but I would not like to shoot a tiger from 5 feet just because I have a full frame camera (better sensor and no reach  ) I need a lens which can take shot of tiger at least 50 feet away..soo a telephoto is required
> 
> now I agree to the comment that both r simultaniously required to get great shots...but itne paise me itna hi milega na baba


That's I made the comment, carry two slrs, one with a 18-55 to take close range shots, another with a 200mm telephoto.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 25, 2013)

@tkin i agree with idea of 2 slrs...many people use that way...
if in safari its  10-20 or 12-24 wide + 70-300 type tele or bigger than that

a superzoom covers both soo a knowledgable guy can utilise it to its best...


----------

